# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  What should I pay attention to when traveling?

## juliahair

With the opening of living standards and policies, traveling abroad has become more and more popular. However, there are also some things to pay attention to when traveling abroad, otherwise it may make your trip unpleasant and even cause personal harm. Travel is for relaxation or other purposes, but no matter what the purpose is to be happy to go out, safely home.
①Driver's License, Passport and Travel Visa.
②Copies of All Identification Documents.
③Travel Insurance Plan Details.
④Travel Itinerary Details.
⑤Tickets for Events When Traveling.
⑥COVID-19 Travel Documents.

----------


## dwarak17

Is must be based on the areas we will plan

----------

